

5 Things You Need To Know Before Hiring Startup Interns - devNoise
http://founderdating.com/5-things-to-know-before-hiring-startup-interns/

======
devNoise
I submitted this link because I'm currently in an argument with my co founders
about interns. They don't think there is an issue with unpaid interns and we
have not gotten any advice from either lawyers or HR experts. Lawsuits
mentioned in the first topic are my biggest issue. Since we are currently
bootstrapping the startup, my fears are any lawsuits will end up coming after
me and could cost me my house.

~~~
mkal_tsr
Regardless of what your team ends up doing, _get it in writing_ and have it
legally reviewed before anyone signs it ... this applies to both unpaid
interns and employees. If you do this, it'll pretty much force your team to
face the legal issues before they become a problem.

